# Esradio: “Casado oculta su homosexualidad y pedofilia?”



## Archibald (21 Feb 2022)

Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.



Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.


----------



## HvK (21 Feb 2022)

"He oído que PfizericoFedecojo llevó a la muerte a una de sus trabajadoras de 38 años por obligarla a Kakunarse" 

Ah no, que no lo he oído, que es oficial y cierto.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Feb 2022)

la derechita cobarde


----------



## Omaita (21 Feb 2022)

Esos ojitos de rana de mi fedegico


----------



## treblinca (21 Feb 2022)

Pfizerico Jimenez Monsanto tiene que pedir perdón a las personas que ha insultado por no querer meterse una vacuna que es voluntaria.
El tema de la empleada fallecida presuntamente de repentinitis es cosa de la familia de ella, si creen o no creen que fue coaccionada para meterse la ponzoña.


----------



## Passenger (21 Feb 2022)

Federico improvisando, sin guión ni planificación, a lo de siempre, a dar estopa al muñeco q se mueve en el día. Sin ideología, sin ética, sólo por oportunidad. Es el mejor ejemplo q conozco del famoso identifica tu nicho de mercado, tu negocio, y no te apartes de él ni un milímetro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Feb 2022)

¿En que momento dice eso?

Paso de escuchar al maoísta casi 40 minutos


----------



## djvan (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



En que minuto?


----------



## HvK (21 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿En que momento dice eso?
> 
> Paso de escuchar al maoísta casi 40 minutos



Minuto 15


----------



## Archibald (21 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿En que momento dice eso?
> 
> Paso de escuchar al maoísta casi 40 minutos



A partir del min. 15:00


----------



## David_ (21 Feb 2022)

¿Pero de verdad dice eso? Es fortísimo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Minuto 15



Hostia!

Pues sí que el maoísta le llama pedofilo a Casado, y a Pedro Sanchez

Esto es fuerte de cojones, como pasa tan inadvertido este video


----------



## Pabloom (21 Feb 2022)

Exactamente minuto 15:10. Por más que lo escucho no doy crédito a mis orejas "_*saunas de menores" "delinques entre CHUCHES los fines de semana..." *_


Pero esto qué mierda es? Y si es verdad y se sabía, por qué no se denunció antes de ahora???


----------



## Louis Renault (21 Feb 2022)

Buenas puñaladas del cojo, sino se querellan ya mismo Perro, Egea y Casado es verdad.Fuerte, fuerte.
Saunas, menores...
Hasta videos tendrán.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Feb 2022)

Si tiene que andar ya removiendo la mierda de esa manera es que las cosas no pintan muy bien para Pizpi Ayuso.


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Feb 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> la derechita cobarde



En todo caso la derechita marica


----------



## cebollo (21 Feb 2022)

Que Sánchez pueda tener algo grabado en las saunas del suegro explicaría muchas cosas.

Hace un par de semanas un chalado de Twitter, el Doctor Papaya contó que Casado empezó a subir en el PP por estar muy protegido por Acebes. Lo explicó de un modo más grosero.


----------



## Insurgent (21 Feb 2022)

En que mal lugar deja al populacho, el fervor y el fanatismo demostrados hacia dos organizaciones de psicópatas y pederastas, la gente repugnante está a favor de eso porque seguirán siendo los más votados, no están bien de la cabeza los expañoles.


----------



## dragon33 (21 Feb 2022)

Maroto y Casado, la derechita cobarde y Globalista, o sea, trabajan para nuestros enemigos.


----------



## Archibald (21 Feb 2022)

Si algo queda claro de esta historia es que gran parte del poder del criminal de la Moncloa reside en las grabaciones que tiene de la sauna gay de su suegro.

Muy sórdido todo, la PSOE está comprando jueces y opositores mediante el dinero de las maletas de Delcy. A los que no compra, chantajea con vídeos sexuales.


----------



## Pabloom (21 Feb 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Buenas puñaladas del cojo, sino se querellan ya mismo Perro, Egea y Casado es verdad.Fuerte, fuerte.
> Saunas, menores...
> Hasta videos tendrán.



Una acusación tan gorda no se hace sin tener algo que lo respalde. Segurísimo que hay vídeos.


...o eso o es una treta de Sanchijuelo para cargarse también a Pfizerico dándole carnaza falsa para que luego lo empuren bien empurado


----------



## Louis Renault (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Si algo queda claro de esta historia es que gran parte del poder del criminal de la Moncloa reside en las grabaciones que tiene de la sauna gay de su suegro.
> 
> Muy sórdido todo, la PSOE está comprando jueces y opositores mediante el dinero de las maletas de Delcy. A los que no compra, chantajea con vídeos sexuales.



Din.
Y seguro que todavía es más sordido de lo que parece.
El cojo ha tenido que ver los videos.Seguro.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Feb 2022)

para una verdad que dice...


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (21 Feb 2022)

No, solo quiere hacer una ley de pandemias para hacer lo que le salga de la polla sin aval judicial


----------



## belenus (21 Feb 2022)

Teodoro García Egea, el muñidor del éxito de Casado premiado con el número 2


Ha estado siempre a la sombra del ahora líder de los populares, primero en el Congreso y después como director de su campaña



www.lavozdeasturias.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Feb 2022)

Pfizerico va a terminar otra vez en el banquillo de acusados


----------



## socrates99 (21 Feb 2022)

Jodo.
Federico jodo.
Te has sembrado.
Si no tienes documentos te juegas la cabeza


----------



## Poseidón (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



Cuando le van a parar los pies a este tipejo y sinverguenza? Si fuera una mujer no tendria huevos a decir esas cosas porque acababa en el trullo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Feb 2022)

Omaita dijo:


> Esos ojitos de rana de mi fedegico



Yo los tengo igual que él.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Feb 2022)

Esto es delictivo y miserable. 

Está como una puta cabra.


----------



## Louis Renault (21 Feb 2022)

Montesinos, Sayas, Maroto y la difícil digestión gay en la derecha


El 30 de junio de 2005 España se convertía en el cuarto país del mundo en reconocer el derecho al matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo.




www.moncloa.com




A lo mejor no era tan dificil la digestión.
El tema no es el mariconeo, allá cada cual haga lo que quiera con su culo en la cama.Lo fuerte son los delitos de pedofilia que insinúa el cojo que cometen él Fracasado, Egea en las saunas del suegro de Perro.


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Feb 2022)

David_ dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad dice eso? Es fortísimo.



Qué se puede esperar de un rojo de mierda como fedeguico. 
Díselo tú @ominae , los rojos llevan el mal en sus entrañas y fede siempre lo ha sido, lleva el odio dentro.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (21 Feb 2022)

Es fuerte pero a quién que haya estado leyendo sobre cómo funcionan los grupos de poder le extraña ya?
Las extorsiones para tener a moñecos bajo los hilos no tienen límites ni éticos ni morales.

Momento remember conjunto:

Dolores Delgado: "Vimos al grupo de tíos del Supremo y la Fiscalía con menores de edad"

Dolores Delgado: La 'feminista' le dijo a Villarejo que vio a "tíos del Supremo y la Fiscalía con menores"

Un audio de Delgado sobre encuentros de jueces y fiscales con menores en Colombia, última prueba al apoyo de Gobierno y PSOE


HAY MIERDA TURBIA PARA PARAR UN TREN


----------



## Louis Renault (21 Feb 2022)

Lo mismo ni querían pedirlo por si fueran mayores de edad.


----------



## poppom (21 Feb 2022)

Por defender a su pizpi hará lo que sea, lo que no quita que Fedecojo hable verdades.
Ya conocemos la filia de nuestras élites políticas por los genitales sin vello


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



Algun burbujo gay afiliado al PP, que quiera dar su opinion, es todo mentira ???, es todo verdad ???, supongo que tendran pruebas cuando lo difunden por la radio...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Feb 2022)

O sea que Castrado osa poner en duda el honor de de la waifu de pfizérico y éste lo acusa de follamenores para que se entere toda España.


¿Y porqué no lo dijo antes?

Bvtal el nivelazo de este mamarracho.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Algun burbujo gay afiliado al PP, que quiera dar su opinion, es todo mentira ???, es todo verdad ???, supongo que tendran pruebas cuando lo difunden por la radio...



@Penitenciagite!! era un puto facha antes de salir del armario.

que nos ilustre


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (21 Feb 2022)

por mi que todos estos hdp plandémicos se maten echándose mierda unos a otros.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Feb 2022)

En este foro conocemos muy bien lo malvados que pueden llegar a ser los gays


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Feb 2022)

Creo que sí que hay una peli del tema.


----------



## Archibald (21 Feb 2022)

Quizá @El Promotor tenga información de “primera mano” sobre la mafia gay de la PePé.


----------



## ArturoB (21 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> "He oído que PfizericoFedecojo llevó a la muerte a una de sus trabajadoras de 38 años por obligarla a Kakunarse"
> 
> Ah no, que no lo he oído, que* es oficial* *y cierto*.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Feb 2022)

Joder FraCasado, no le apoya ni su padre al pringado.


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



*PANDA DE SUBNORMALES*. No únicamente el OP, sino también los usuarios que comentáis en el l tema sin haber escuchado la* fuente propia*. Parecéis La Sexta. Por favor, más rigor... Espero que este comentario no pase desapercibido. 

*Minuto 15:00*

*Clip de Casado en su intervención *COPE**

CASADO

es si es entendible que el 1 de abril cuando morían en españa 700 personas se puede contratar con tu hermana y recibir 300 mil euros de beneficio por vender mascarillas 

HERRERA

porque usted desaprovechó ción usted aprovechó con la comisión es de 300 mil euros 

CASADO

información es que la comisión es de 286 mil euros lo cual es un importe suficientemente relevante como para que alguien pudiera pensar que ha habido un tráfico de influencias pero insisto *yo no estoy acusando estoy preguntando*

**Comentario de Federico sobre estas declaraciones**

FEDERICO

vamos a ver yo no hablo, yo sólo pregunto: 

¿Es verdad que* te vas con menores a sauna dan* con el pr*esidente del gobierno* teledirigido por el *suegro* y que compartes estas *orgías* con *teodoro*? 

Yo no acuso, yo pregunto. 

¿Es verdad que *delinques entre chuches *los fines de semana y los que no son fines de semana también en El *Paular*? 

Yo pregunto. 

¿Es verdad que le *pegabas a los niños *en la escuela que hacías *cochinadas detrás de la *puerta y que te pillaron el *internado* con un *amigo*? 

Yo no acuso, yo pregunto. 

¿Es verdad? Contesta si quieres. Yo puedo seguir así con todo el código penal, el civil y el mercantil. 

¿Es verdad que la única que plantó cara de verdad a la pandemia frente al gobierno de sánchez y contra su propio partido que tú dejaste que la apuñalara" [blahblah Ayuso Superstar]

***

*Por cierto*, no sé qué es la Sauna Dan, ni El Paular, ni qué son las cuches, ni ese mencionado internado.


----------



## Archibald (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> *PANDA DE SUBNORMALES*. No únicamente el OP, sino también los usuarios que comentáis en el l tema sin haber escuchado la* fuente propia*. Parecéis La Sexta. Por favor, más rigor... Espero que este comentario no pase desapercibido.
> 
> *Minuto 15:00*
> 
> ...



Sauna Adan es el antro gay donde el criminal de la Moncloa al que defiendes grabó vídeos sexuales para chantajear jueces y opositores, SOCIATA HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> *PANDA DE SUBNORMALES*. No únicamente el OP, sino también los usuarios que comentáis en el l tema sin haber escuchado la* fuente propia*. Parecéis La Sexta. Por favor, más rigor... Espero que este comentario no pase desapercibido.
> 
> *Minuto 15:00*
> 
> ...



y yo pregunto, ¿eres retrasado máximo, no?


Tranquilo, que no hay pedófilos en el top de las diferentes pirámides de esta sociedad. Son todo magufaditas sanas.


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Sauna Adan es el antro gay donde el criminal de la Moncloa al que defiendes grabó vídeos sexuales para chantajear jueces y opositores, SOCIATA HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.



Pedazo hijo de la gran puta. Me ves con cara de defender a Sánchez? El título de este tema es directamente falso. Requiere de contexto: *Pfizerico IRONIZA. *


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> y yo pregunto, ¿eres retrasado máximo, no?
> 
> 
> Tranquilo, que no hay pedófilos en el top de las diferentes pirámides de esta sociedad. Son todo magufaditas sanas.



Expediente Derroux, Jimmy Saville, casos de pedofilia en la iglesia, algunos indicios por Epstein, otras sospechas por la mano derecha de Hillary. Todo ello acabando en nada. No todo tiene una causa efecto. Por favor, *dime de 5 casos importantes de pedofilia en las élites.*


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2022)

Lo dijo doctor Papaya...


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



Mejor que hablara de la mafia gay en el congreso y en todos lo parlamentos autonomicos.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Expediente Derroux, Jimmy Saville, casos de pedofilia en la iglesia, algunos indicios por Epstein, otras sospechas por la mano derecha de Hillary. Todo ello acabando en nada. No todo tiene una causa efecto. Por favor, *dime de 5 casos importantes de pedofilia en las élites.*



Tranquilo, que aquí tienes más razón que un santo: todo ello acaba en nada. Así que borregos a seguir borregando por la gloria de satan.


----------



## JJJ (21 Feb 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Buenas puñaladas del cojo, sino se querellan ya mismo Perro, Egea y Casado es verdad.Fuerte, fuerte.
> Saunas, menores...
> Hasta videos tendrán.



En este caso varones no hay noticia si no hay iglesia de por medio, si fueran niñas si habria escandalo , la sociedad no le da importancia a la pedofilia si es contra niños varones.


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Feb 2022)

El efecto streissand ahora se llama efecto casado. Quería quedar d bueno y le ha salido el tiro por la culata.


----------



## -Galaiko (21 Feb 2022)

JOJOJO Eso es un troll de calidac, brootal Pfizerico.
Todos masonasos homopederastas cuneteables.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

David_ dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad dice eso? Es fortísimo.





Pues si estuvieron en las Saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez estarán grabados .. Es posible que lo llevase enredado para grabarle en medio de una orgía. como el pasó al eurodiputado de Victor Orban para aprobar la millonada de dinero fiduciario . 

la de imágenes que habrá de políticos en los cuartos oscuros . La gente es tan tonta que no sabe que ya hace décadas se pude grabar con cero lux . 

No hizo falta una guerra para quitar arrebatar el gobierno de Rajoy , con sólo enseñarle algún vídeo se marchó escopetado. 

















El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el...




www.burbuja.info
















Los negocios secretos del suegro de Pedro Sánchez


Sabiniano Gómez Serrano, padre de Begoña Gómez Fernández, la esposa del líder de la oposición, fue propietario de varias saunas gays en Madrid capital. Una de ellas, la Sala Adán, todavía continúa abierta en la céntrica calle San Bernardo.




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Feb 2022)

Brooootal Fede. 

Tengo que volver a escuchar los vidrios de EsRadio

En su momento me resultaban terapéuticos.

Esa sintonía de Suspiros de España... ahhhh...


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

A los jefes de Sánchez les conviene que haya personas corruptas en los cargos de importancia .

Se guardan ese as en la manga para cuando sea necesario chantajearles .
Lo mismo Biden . Probablemente le presentaron la alternativa de ir a la cárcel o firmar la tercera guerra mundial y aceptó.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Esto es delictivo y miserable.
> 
> Está como una puta cabra.



Insistimos.

No acusa: pregunta.

Sólo está preguntando.

Al igual que Casado "sólo pregunta" si la otra es corrupta.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Feb 2022)

que manera de ensañarse el enano cojo con el vicepresidente del gobierno fracasado,a tomado partido por la loca izquierdosa pro nom ayuso y su hermano


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Feb 2022)

Yo lo veo gay y la mujer tiene una pinta de charo pánfila media neurona que no puede con ella.


----------



## yixikh (21 Feb 2022)

Lo del internado lo del paular lo de la sauna...

No homo


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Tranquilo, que aquí tienes más razón que un santo: todo ello acaba en nada. Así que borregos a seguir borregando por la gloria de satan.



*La carga de la prueba está en quien afirma*. Gilipollas. Porque de lo contrario podríamos estar acusando infinitamente sin aportar prueba alguna.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> *La carga de la prueba está en quien afirma*. Gilipollas. Porque de lo contrario podríamos estar acusando infinitamente sin aportar prueba alguna.



que sí putita
que sí
que bien enseñadito estás
venga a votar
y no te olvides: pontela, ponsela.


----------



## el ejpertoc (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> que sí putita
> que sí
> que bien enseñadito estás
> venga a votar
> y no te olvides: pontela, ponsela.



Vale Boomer


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues si estuvieron en las Saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez estarán grabados .. Es posible que lo llevase enredado para grabarle en medio de una orgía. como el pasó al eurodiputado de Victor Orban para aprobar la millonada de dinero fiduciario .
> 
> la de imágenes que habrá de políticos en los cuartos oscuros . La gente es tan tonta que no sabe que ya hace décadas se pude grabar con cero lux .
> 
> ...



Muy buen hilo el que adjuntas. Me autocito con la transcripción del monólogo matutino de FJL. Añádelo a tu post original, si quieres. Qué se sabe de "chuches" o ese tal internado?



Gentilischi dijo:


> *PANDA DE SUBNORMALES*. No únicamente el OP, sino también los usuarios que comentáis en el l tema sin haber escuchado la* fuente propia*. Parecéis La Sexta. Por favor, más rigor... Espero que este comentario no pase desapercibido.
> 
> *Minuto 15:00*
> 
> ...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Insistimos.
> 
> No acusa: pregunta.
> 
> ...



"Es Casado un necrófilo? Es Casado un pederasta? Es Casado un violador de ancianas? Es Casado un asesino en serie?" 

Pero oye, que no le estoy acusando eh? Nada más lejos. Solo pregunto. 

Y así justificamos cualquier barbaridad.


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues si estuvieron en las Saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez estarán grabados .. Es posible que lo llevase enredado para grabarle en medio de una orgía. como el pasó al eurodiputado de Victor Orban para aprobar la millonada de dinero fiduciario .
> 
> la de imágenes que habrá de políticos en los cuartos oscuros . La gente es tan tonta que no sabe que ya hace décadas se pude grabar con cero lux .
> 
> ...



Muy buen hilo el que adjuntas. Me autocito con la transcripción del monólogo matutino de FJL:


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> *PANDA DE SUBNORMALES*. No únicamente el OP, sino también los usuarios que comentáis en el l tema sin haber escuchado la* fuente propia*. Parecéis La Sexta. Por favor, más rigor... Espero que este comentario no pase desapercibido.
> 
> *Minuto 15:00*
> 
> ...




Adán ! Sauna Adán.

Y la casa de putas Eva


----------



## Don Solomillón (21 Feb 2022)

El antiguo comunista reconvertido a no se sabe muy qué, pero la bilis lo tiene ahogado. Lo que hace este personaje es un buen homenaje a la Radio de las Mil Colinas. Puro terrorismo desinformativo que no hace sino crispar y tensar la sociedad más de lo que ya está. Cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## Manoliko (21 Feb 2022)

No me extrañaría nada de que se atreviese a decir tal cosa porque tienen grabaciones. Lo que pasa es que si tienen 16 o 17 años y no se demuestra que Casado les haya pagado no es delictivo y por tanto es parte de la intimidad y lo delictivo podría ser publicar esos videos. Pero si Federico lo deja caer y luego le denuncian por calumnias pues... se vería obligado a presentar las pruebas.


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Feb 2022)

Vaya guantazo en la boca tienes. Te tengo delante y te estoy pegando collejas hasta que llores. A tí y al _rarito_ (léase maricón) de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos por darte zankitos.


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas un chalado de Twitter, el Doctor Papaya



Ese tio no es un chalado, es un casamamis virgenazo cuarentón frustrado fracasado. Literal.


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada de que se atreviese a decir tal cosa porque tienen grabaciones. Lo que pasa es que si tienen 16 o 17 años y no se demuestra que Casado les haya pagado no es delictivo y por tanto es parte de la intimidad y lo delictivo podría ser publicar esos videos. Pero si Federico lo deja caer y luego le denuncian por calumnias pues... se vería obligado a presentar las pruebas.



Es retórica e *ironía*. Ni tan siquiera tendría la carga de la prueba de demostrar nada. A FJL ya lo han absuelto en numerosas ocasiones. La libertad de expresión siempre ha prevalecido.


----------



## Manoliko (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Es retórica e *ironía*. Ni tan siquiera tendría la carga de la prueba de demostrar nada. A FJL ya lo han absuelto en numerosas ocasiones. La libertad de expresión siempre ha prevalecido.



Ya, pero solo digo que no me extrañaría. Pinta de maricón tiene y mucha el Cascado.


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ya, pero solo digo que no me extrañaría. Pinta de maricón tiene y mucha el Cascado.



Sospechas, indicios. Pero es de justicia quien prime la *presunción de inocencia *y la carga de la prueba en quien acusa. Lo que me ha sorprendido notoriamente es que Federico soltara HOY que *Rita Barberá tenía "novia"*. Era pues, *lesbiana*?


----------



## noseyo (21 Feb 2022)

Y si sabía eso por qué lo saca justo ahora hijo de la gran puta periodistas de mierda


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



A VER SI PABLO FRACASADO LE METE UNA BUENA DENUNCIA A ESTE ENANO TARADO HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Feb 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Buenas puñaladas del cojo, sino se querellan ya mismo Perro, Egea y Casado es verdad.Fuerte, fuerte.
> Saunas, menores...
> Hasta videos tendrán.



y estas aberraciones os sorprenden viniendo de políticos?

a mí lo que me sorprende es que os sorprenda


----------



## V. R. N (21 Feb 2022)

Bah, estas declaraciones pese a lo bombazo que son no se han hecho virales ni nada por el estilo. Tenemos un sistema fallido en todos los sentidos. No le va a pasar nada a ningún político sea de la cuerda que sea....sus actos sólo los pagamos el pueblo remero


----------



## djvan (21 Feb 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Buenas puñaladas del cojo, sino se querellan ya mismo Perro, Egea y Casado es verdad.Fuerte, fuerte.
> Saunas, menores...
> Hasta videos tendrán.



Por que se van a querellar?? Lo ha preguntado en absoluto lo ha afirmado


----------



## Ignatius (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> *PANDA DE SUBNORMALES*. No únicamente el OP, sino también los usuarios que comentáis en el l tema sin haber escuchado la* fuente propia*. Parecéis La Sexta. Por favor, más rigor... Espero que este comentario no pase desapercibido.
> 
> *Minuto 15:00*
> 
> ...



Sauna Adán, sauna Adán. 









Sauna Adan, Madrid - sauna gay en Madrid


Sauna Adan, Madrid - sauna gay local en Madrid, frecuentada por chicos de alquiler. Comentarios, mapa e información.



www.travelgay.es


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Feb 2022)

Vaya partido de mafia y corrupción......la peli de el padrino parece una comedia al lado del PP.

Si te sales del tiesto te pasa como a BLESA, RITA BARBERÁ, ALVARO LA PUERTA, EL JUEZ DE LA GURTEL.....

Yo creo que Casado ya no duerme bien por las noches

Cuando le nombraron para dirigir el PP al poco el foro de DAVOS le nombró como mejor líder joven , ahora incluso casado y con hijos le harán tropezarse, o chocarse con el coche, o dejarle por pederasta y gay.....
Al final alguno de estos le echara huevos, mandará a la familia a Venezuela y se presentará en Génova con dos de estas de los ojos negros a llevarse a quien sea por delante antes que caer solo


----------



## 34Pepe (21 Feb 2022)

Si la masonada filtra a través de FJL material contra Casado es porque quieren a Feijoo en Madrid

Parece que quieran colar a Feijoo como caballo de Troya en la candidatura de Ayuso......NOM en vena en estado puro hagan lo que hagan

Están cubriendo todas las variables posibles

Lo triste es que TODOS tienen muertos en sus armarios y les pueden hacer bailar la música que quieran cuando quieran

Ya avisaron a Cifuentes con masteres y doctorados y como no se bajó de la burra filtraron lo de las cremas en el supermercado....a saber lo que vendría luego de haberse negado, Sorayita más de lo mismo, Rajoy idem de idem....

Ahora a Casado le ponen la cabeza del caballo en la cama para que haga lo que se está negando a hacer

Entre unos y otros hacen bueno al Papaya, al Villarejo y a los Royuela.....vaya mierda de gobernantes , jueces y políticos que llegan a la cima


----------



## Louis Renault (21 Feb 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> y estas aberraciones os sorprenden viniendo de políticos?
> 
> a mí lo que me sorprende es que os sorprenda



No me sorprende, desde Alcasser todo es posible.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que Ayuso no solo deberia ser la proxima numero uno en las listas del PP a las generales, sino que deberia animar a Losantos a que fuese con ella de numero dos o por lo menos convencerlo para que fuese su director de campaña con permiso de Miguel Angel Rodriguez, claro. Seria le releche.


----------



## Txesterton (21 Feb 2022)

Federico toma más pastillas que Chimo Bayo


----------



## Louis Renault (21 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Por que se van a querellar?? Lo ha preguntado en absoluto lo ha afirmado



FJS no es tonto, pero la pregunta no fue que si le pillaron robando peras en la fruteria del barrio o cremas en el Corte Inglés.Es una cabeza de caballo en forma de pregunta.


----------



## Santirey (21 Feb 2022)

Federico suelta verdades absolutas difíciles de digerir por paletos rojillos


----------



## cebollo (21 Feb 2022)

La pregunta de ¿Le pillaron en el colegio mayor cuando era estudiante con un amigo...? es la más concreta y precisa.

Y de ser cierto es el típico cotilleo que vuela.


----------



## Wamba (21 Feb 2022)

La pelirroja tiene un buen empujón.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Feb 2022)

Habla en forma metafórica.
No hagáis caso.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Feb 2022)

El enano en defensa de quien le financia (pp de la cam). Todo en orden. 

Por supuesto no pienso escuchar a esa rata, ya si eso cuando me ponga la tercera dosis....


----------



## Tiresias (21 Feb 2022)

No me extrañaría nada que fuera pareja del señor doctor.

Al menos estos dos últimos años se comporta como si lo fuera.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Feb 2022)

David_ dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad dice eso? Es fortísimo.



esta muy bien tirada por fede


porque hay que ser puta rata asquerosa para enterrar en mierda a alguien y luego cobaedemente decir "yo solo pregunto"


----------



## Paobas (21 Feb 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Exactamente minuto 15:10. Por más que lo escucho no doy crédito a mis orejas "_*saunas de menores" "delinques entre CHUCHES los fines de semana..." *_
> 
> 
> Pero esto qué mierda es? Y si es verdad y se sabía, por qué no se denunció antes de ahora???



No os enterais de nada. Teneis la comprension de un crio de 5 años. No lo acusa de pedofilia, sino que hace una comparativa de lo que hace Casado con ejemplos inventados. Hay que daroslo todo masticadito y hecho papilla.


----------



## rondo (21 Feb 2022)

Me repugna casado,pero se ha pasado losantos


----------



## menudofacha (21 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No os enterais de nada. Teneis la comprension de un crio de 5 años. No lo acusa de pedofilia, sino que hace una comparativa de lo que hace Casado con ejemplos inventados. Hay que daroslo todo masticadito y hecho papilla.



Efectivamente, está diciendo que no se puede acusar, y esconder la mano.
Que es lo que ha hecho Casado.

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rovusthiano (21 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Sospechas, indicios. Pero es de justicia quien prime la *presunción de inocencia *y la carga de la prueba en quien acusa. Lo que me ha sorprendido notoriamente es que Federico soltara HOY que *Rita Barberá tenía "novia"*. Era pues, *lesbiana*?



Eso era "vox pópuli" que diría la ex del Tópor.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Feb 2022)

El enano liberticida está más desquiciado cada día que pasa.


----------



## Alcazar (21 Feb 2022)

A que se refiere con lo de las chuches y el Paular?


----------



## Alcazar (21 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hostia!
> 
> Pues sí que el maoísta le llama pedofilo a Casado, y a Pedro Sanchez
> 
> Esto es fuerte de cojones, como pasa tan inadvertido este video



Aquí hay cosas muy raras. Lo de Canadá también está pasando inadvertido, y ahora esto, con lo de chuches y el Paular Fedecojo ha soltado buenas miguitas de pan y no hay teorías al respecto (de la Sauna Adán si que sabemos desde hace tiempo).


----------



## CommiePig (21 Feb 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Federico suelta verdades absolutas difíciles de digerir por paletos rojillos



el titoFede atina, tiene mis respetos


----------



## Barruno (21 Feb 2022)

Se lo ha callado hasta ahora el joputa.
Mientras Casado estaba fuerte no ha dicho nada.
Tipico de Federico.
Sólo sabe hacer leña del arbol caido.


----------



## REDDY (21 Feb 2022)

Ha soltado en directo que Casado y Sánchez son pederastas y se queda tan ancho  

Buena denuncia por calumnias le puede caer,
lo pueden empurar bien.
Menudo colgao el Pfizerico.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Feb 2022)

El Bar España is real


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Feb 2022)

Ja, ja, ja...Qué grande el tito Fede, todas las mañanas me lo meto en vena.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (22 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



Como se puede ser tan sinvergüenza de tenerse callado acusaciones de ese estilo?
Que HDP


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La pregunta de ¿Le pillaron en el colegio mayor cuando era estudiante con un amigo...? es la más concreta y precisa.
> 
> Y de ser cierto es el típico cotilleo que vuela.



siempre eligen a gente con algo en su expediente con el que le puedan chantajear cuando llegue el momento. 

Fíjense que escopetado salió Rajoy con sólo enseñarle la puerta. 

Para sacar a los rojos del gobierno hizo falta una guerra .

Y Maduro no se va ni a tiros. Será que no tienen vídeos con los que chantajearle.


----------



## Zbigniew (22 Feb 2022)

Joder está preguntando, lo reitera pregunto eh ;como dije nuestro mejor agente en la piel de toro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues si estuvieron en las Saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez estarán grabados .. Es posible que lo llevase enredado para grabarle en medio de una orgía. como el pasó al eurodiputado de Victor Orban para aprobar la millonada de dinero fiduciario .
> 
> la de imágenes que habrá de políticos en los cuartos oscuros . La gente es tan tonta que no sabe que ya hace décadas se pude grabar con cero lux .
> 
> ...




al final se descubrirá el chanchullo para amañar las votaciones con el diputado Casero, ese gordo con cara de anormal.

Este tema puede acabar con algún político importante en la cárcel, mucho ojito !


----------



## Perroviolin (22 Feb 2022)

Farandula banca y politica se da por sentadp que la mayoria comen pizza y pasta etc...


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2022)

Dudo mucho que haya dicho nada de eso. Pero si ha dicho o insinuado algo... bueno esta el enanito cojo ese de la radio para llamar maricon a nadie


----------



## TNTcl (22 Feb 2022)

"Kreuz y Roberts (1993) tratan de diferenciar entre los* conceptos de ironía, sátira y parodia.* Ellos sostienen que la sátira y la parodia son géneros literarios, mientras que la ironía es un mecanismo que puede ser usado en una variedad de géneros (106). Ellos describen la sátira y la parodia de acuerdo con tres rasgos que atribuyen a la ironía: simulación, mención ecoica y representaciones mentales múltiples. Estos autores sostienen que el atributo de la simulación es importante para el género de la sátira, y que el atribuo de la mención ecoica es importante para el género de la parodia. (100)."





__





Aires de familia entre la ironia, el sarcasmo y la parodia en la conversacion entre argentinos. - Document - Gale OneFile: Informe Académico


<em>Gale</em> OneFile includes Aires de familia entre la ironia, el sarcasmo y la paro by María Isabel Kalbermatten. Click to explore.



go.gale.com







Pd Le está diciendo en todo el morro que está conchabado asquerosamente con Sánchez en la cama de este.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Feb 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Ha soltado en directo que Casado y Sánchez son pederastas y se queda tan ancho
> 
> Buena denuncia por calumnias le puede caer,
> lo pueden empurar bien.
> Menudo colgao el Pfizerico.



No acusa, pregunta.  

Vuelve a escuchar el audio.

FraCasado dice que no acusa, que pregunta si Ayuso es corrupta. Entonces Federico le ha pagado con la misma moneda a FraCasado.

Taluec.


----------



## Archibald (22 Feb 2022)

Federico sabe algo y utiliza ese tono irónico para advertir a Fracasado. Cesar Vidal viene insistiendo desde hace tiempo en lo de la MAFIA GAY DEL PP.

Muy sórdido todo, huele a popper e incienso. Muy Odon Elorza, muy PPSOE.


----------



## ANDREY CHIKATILO (22 Feb 2022)

Todo cuadra

*LA REUNIÓN ZP-GARCÍA EGEA QUE ECHÓ AL PP EN BRAZOS DE SÁNCHEZ: ¿QUÉ PASÓ, QUE LE DIJO ZAPATERO?*


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Feb 2022)

Me hace gracia como a la gente le ha dado en los últimos años por acusar de pedofilia a cualquiera. Es algo que se ha puesto de moda desde el 2016 más o menos con lo del Pizzagate y QAnon y que se ha reforzado con el caso de Jeffrey Epstein. Ahora no pasa ni una semana sin leer o escuchar que un político, un millonario o un CEO es un pedofilo.


----------



## Furillo (22 Feb 2022)

Los partidos son tumores, pero el cáncer con metástasis en fase IV es lo que vosotros llamáis democracia. 

Hay que extirparla de raíz, si se quiere salvar la patria.


----------



## Alf_ET (22 Feb 2022)

Alucino


----------



## aris (22 Feb 2022)

Le tenéis tanta manía a Federico que argumentáis como niñatos o peor; mi hijo de siete años tiene más racionalidad que muchos foreros juntos.


----------



## laresial (22 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Brutal las declaraciones hoy de Federico en Esradio.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que el programa de Cesar Vidal viene hablando de la mafia gay del PP.



Que alguien pueda pactar con el Partido Podrido, es solo arriesgarse a coger una sifilis o una gangrena.
Quien esté en el PP está sujeto a ser un apestado eternamente.


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Feb 2022)

Se dice, se comenta que el voto "erróneo" del gordopilo pepero con cara de tonto fue hecho aposta a cambio del dossier Ayuso por parte de Moncloa, y respecto a las palabras "irónicas" de FJL esconden algo de verdad casi seguro.


----------



## laresial (22 Feb 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> "Kreuz y Roberts (1993) tratan de diferenciar entre los* conceptos de ironía, sátira y parodia.* Ellos sostienen que la sátira y la parodia son géneros literarios, mientras que la ironía es un mecanismo que puede ser usado en una variedad de géneros (106). Ellos describen la sátira y la parodia de acuerdo con tres rasgos que atribuyen a la ironía: simulación, mención ecoica y representaciones mentales múltiples. Estos autores sostienen que el atributo de la simulación es importante para el género de la sátira, y que el atribuo de la mención ecoica es importante para el género de la parodia. (100)."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mafia de San Galo, consagrados homosexuales y pederastas masones en su mayoría, asociados para poner un Papa de sus gustos...



Pizza Gates



Isla de Epstein


----------



## Neiklot (22 Feb 2022)

Ahora *SI *habla de pedofilia? Hijo de puta.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (22 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Federico sabe algo y utiliza ese tono irónico para advertir a Fracasado. Cesar Vidal viene insistiendo desde hace tiempo en lo de la MAFIA GAY DEL PP.
> 
> Muy sórdido todo, huele a popper e incienso. Muy Odon Elorza, muy PPSOE.



Exacto, algunos están ignorando el contenido por las formas.

USA LA IRONÍA PARA HACERLE UN ESPEJO COMO CASADO EN EL AUDIO CON PREGUNTAS, EL TEMA ES QUE *FEDERICO HA HECHO VARIAS PREGUNTAS MUY CONCRETAS, LUGARES CONCRETOS, ACTOS CONCRETOS CON PERSONAS CONCRETAS.*

Fedeguico será lo que será pero no dice las cosas por decir, sabe muchas cosas y entramados internos, conoce bien los peones, las torres, los caballos y los reyes y reinas.

Pero allá cada cuál si quiere creer que hay algo o sólo se lo ha inventado.


----------



## REDDY (22 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No acusa, pregunta.
> 
> Vuelve a escuchar el audio.
> 
> ...



Mal por Casado y mal también por Pfizerico.
Se sobreentiende que sí son acusaciones que dañan la imagen de una persona, y en el caso de Pfizerico las acusaciones son aún más graves. 

Que no intenten disfrazar sus actos, porque no cuela. Calumnias calumnias everywhere.


----------



## Archibald (22 Feb 2022)

Lo que dice Federico sobre tocamientos gays en el monasterio del Paular es muy intrigante. Sabe algo que Casado oculta.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Archibald (22 Feb 2022)

Casado huele a popper e incienso.


----------



## boyra (23 Feb 2022)

Lo que está claro es que si el pfizerico habla así de mi lo espero a la puerta de la radio si o si, y ya tiene que llevar más de dos escoltas para que no lo saje como un cherro.

En cambio este audio casi ha desaparecido de los medios y el tontolaba más todavía.

Por tanto deduzco que aquí hay un guión para desactivar enemigos politicos en el que lo de menos es la verdad


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2022)

Al parecer la extrema izquierda que está desolada con la expulsión de Casado .
ni que fuera uno de ellos


----------



## Many Manazas (4 Mar 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> . Muy Odon Elorza, muy PPSOE.


----------

